# Debden/Loughton on way to Epping



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

Any body ever been there?  Considering moving thataway and want some opinions


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2009)

loughton seems quite a thriving place, not sure what the pubs are like, but sometimes drive over there from Hackney to go to the sainsbury's there, and have something to eat, the high street is fairly standard, M&S, WH Smiths, etc, a few independent restaurants and that - very close to Epping Forest which is fab, plus it's on the tube, no idea about house prices, Epping itself seems pretty similar to Loughton, never stopped in Debden though, there are few posters who live closer who might pop along


----------



## Errol's son (Nov 14, 2009)

I went to school in Loughton for a while.

It is a nice place but it isn't cheap.


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks, sounds good so far. the forest + tube are the main draws. prices seem ok tbh


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2009)

Neither Loughton nor Epping are cheap, houses are a lot .. I think Debden has a reputation of being quite a bit more run down ...


----------



## weltweit (Nov 14, 2009)

Epping forest is great !


----------



## Errol's son (Nov 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> thanks, sounds good so far. the forest + tube are the main draws. prices seem ok tbh



When I lived there we lived on a street with the forest on the other side - Warren Hill.  The houses there are all over a million these days to buy.  Elsewhere it would be much cheaper.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2009)

pboi said:


> thanks, sounds good so far. the forest + tube are the main draws. prices seem ok tbh



epping forest is great, it's easy to get to from hackney as well tbf, if you have a car, 30 minutes drive at the weekend


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

honestly from what ive seen i can get a house for the price of my current flat in brixton, that will do me.  but yeh, I wont be looking at the crazy houses


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

and yeh, Debden had me thinking perhaps its a little more like an area with estates industrial and housing. not sure really. prices are cheaper there than theydon bois/epping


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't know the patch well, but a chunk of it is post-war London overspill kinda development.

And the BNP are moderately active round there and have 4 councillors representing bits of Loughton...


----------



## pboi (Nov 14, 2009)

its the rural side to the area thats attracting me, I dont think there is any other part of a tube line like it 

BNP is a bit worrying tbh, it reminds me of my time in Leeds and the sort of people who vote for them.


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 15, 2009)

Debden was built as a pre-fab type affair after the war to house those who were bombed and it's kind of stayed the same ever since.


----------



## pboi (Nov 15, 2009)

so it has no charm of the Forest?  is that left with Loughton/Theydon/Epping?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> Any body ever been there?  Considering moving thataway and want some opinions



Don't move to Debden, it's the biggest shithole in Essex, full of chavs. Really bad chavs as well. Iworked in Debden once, only for 2 weeks and it's like going back about 30 years in some places. Really fucking awful IMO.

Loughton is ok, but very expensive.


----------



## pboi (Nov 15, 2009)

its weird, on the map Debden and Loughton look one and the same


----------



## JHE (Nov 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> its weird, on the map Debden and Loughton look one and the same



Debden can be counted as part of Loughton (or as a neighbouring place, if you prefer), but most of Loughton is definitely not Debden.  Debden is Loughton's large low-rise post-war council estate, with lots of green space, but lots of social problems too.

The BNP councilors on Epping Forest District Council have been elected from wards in Debden.

Loughton has good points.  Top of the list:  Epping Forest.  From all of Loughton, including Debden, you have easy access to Epping Forest.  Some of Loughton is in the Forest.  It is, at most, a short walk away.  There are still some nice pubs in Loughton.  Loughton is on the Central Line, so it's dead easy to get into east London or the City or the West End etc.

Loughton's other good points are, in a sense, negative, though.  It's not as bad as some other places.  There's probably significantly less unemployment, though I say that without seeing any figures.  There is less crime than further into the London area.  Much of it is quieter than some of the London area.

I believe that, unfortunately, Loughton is now one of those places which attract large numbers of young people on Friday and Saturday nights - and has all the attendant trouble, drunken idiots and lads looking for fights and victims to rob.  (Some of the trouble has had a racial edge, allegedly.)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 15, 2009)

i went to acting school in the hinterland between debden and loughton (worth bearing in mind - acting students aren't to everyone's taste).  I would hate to live in either locale.  It's massively white if you're used to living in town.  Loughton is quite well to do, but rather 'Birds of a Feather'... lots of permatanned and highlighted gym-bunny housewives driving pristine hairdressers' 4x4s.  

Debden (or Dresden, as the nickname goes) is possibly the most depressingly bleak and run-down place in greater london with the exception of thamesmead.


----------



## pboi (Nov 15, 2009)

currently living in Brixton  haha

interesting views guys, thanks for all the posts.  explains the difference in prices in Debden !!

found a nice cottage in north loughton, next step is a Saturday morning in the area methinks. 


i dont want any of that birds of a feather shit, I just want to live in a rural area thats commutable to LDN ( who doesnt I guess :/) 

any of you guys live in feintly rural areas and commute in?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2009)

I as in loughton today, bad news for loughtonites, the starbucks is closed, but there is hope, if they want to, they can 'nip' to the nearest starbucks, in Enfield


----------



## pboi (Nov 15, 2009)

tell me more Marty. did you see many feral yoots prowling?


----------



## brix (Nov 15, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> It's massively white if you're used to living in town.  Loughton is quite well to do, but rather 'Birds of a Feather'... lots of permatanned and highlighted gym-bunny housewives driving pristine hairdressers' 4x4s.
> 
> Debden (or Dresden, as the nickname goes) is possibly the most depressingly bleak and run-down place in greater london with the exception of thamesmead.



These all sound horrific


----------



## marty21 (Nov 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> tell me more Marty. did you see many feral yoots prowling?



no ferals, plenty of fake tan on display, less so when I left


----------



## pboi (Nov 15, 2009)

horrific indeed. will need to do more research!

does anyobdy know this spot at all?  middle of borders lane

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sourc...648929,0.074501&spn=0.007056,0.01929&t=h&z=16


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> horrific indeed. will need to do more research!
> 
> does anyobdy know this spot at all?  middle of borders lane
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?sourc...648929,0.074501&spn=0.007056,0.01929&t=h&z=16






I lived in Loughton for 7 years until I moved to Epping 2 years ago so know the area pretty well...


Much of what has been said before has some elements of the truth.

Loughton is an expensive area, if you draw a line on a map up Traps Hill and through the junction of Alderton Hill and Borders Lane - as a very general rule this is the accepted Debden/Loughton border. It is also true that there is a substantial difference in house price between the two.  

Notwithstanding the above, the area you are looking on Borders Lane (opposite the college) is, in my opinion, a decent enough place - I would be happy to live there. The main Debden estate (where the place gets its bad name from) is the sprawling mass of housing on the other side of Rectory Lane. I know several people who live there and they don't have much good to say about the place although the odd few do like it as they've been bought up there all their lives. I can see how it might be a bad place to be an outsider - the pubs on the Debden estate can be seriously rough-arsed. I like places to be more of a dive than a gastropub but most of the pubs there I've been in once and never been in again. 

The other side of Loughton High Street (nearer the forest) is all what would be classified as "Loughton". There are some stunning little 2-bed cottages around that area (Smarts Lane / Forest Road) as well as some larger properties.

Loughton can be very "Essex" - it is one corner of the so-called golden-triangle, the others being Buckhurst Hill and Chigwell. That said, for all the bars I generally avoid on a Fri/Sat (Nu-Bar, Minx, Hollybush) there are some cracking pubs: Carpenters Arms, Gardeners Arms, Queen Victoria not forgetting the ones a short drive/walk up into High Beech and Epping Forest (The Owl, Duke of Wellington etc).

As for the BNP side of Loughton, I can't say I ever noticed although the area is predominantly white. Maybe the face of the party is a lot more visible in the estate side of the area (the other side of Rectory Lane as I mentioned above) but I can't say it's ever been obvious to me as I didn't live or go out over there that much.


Theydon Bois is a lot quieter than either Loughton or Epping - it is the largest village in the UK not to have streetlights I think. There are a selection of small shops including a butcher/grocer, another butcher, bakery, newsagent etc etc as well as a small Tesco Express. There are 4 pubs in the village, of which the Bull and the Queen Victoria are the best (IMHO of course) although the Sixteen String Jack is nice too but a bit further out. The Railway Tavern (which used to be a decent pub too) next to the station has now been refurbed and is a restaurant. That's about all I can think of really... oh, the 2 Indian restaurant/takeaways there are probably the best in the area.


Epping is probably mid-way in terms of the two places above - not as busy as Loughton or as quiet as Theydon. Decent enough high-street, mix of pubs; some wine-bar-esque, some old school. Housing as a general rule is ex-council in an estate format on the NE side of the High Street and more one-off private build on the side nearer the station. Both sides nice to live in just one a LOT more affordable than the other. Decent mix of shops although the Tesco has killed off the grocers. The butcher has a very popular following so will go on for the foreseeable thankfully.

Epping also has more restaurants/takeaways than you can shake a stick at - I don't know how half of them survive. Just from end to end on the High St I can think of 5 Indian, 3 Chinese, 1 Thai, 2 Italian, 2 fish and chip, 2x kebab/pizza, 1x chicken/rib, 1x French, 5x pub plus sundry cafes and coffee shops. The street is probably less than half a mile from end to end...

Best part of living up here is always getting a tube seat in the morning of course - can be a serious bonus!!

Think that's about enough for now and hopefully will give you a little flavour or the places. Best way to get to know it is to pop up for a few hours and have a drive/walk around. 

If you have any other questions or more specific ones feel free to ask or PM.


Cheers.


----------



## pboi (Nov 16, 2009)

wow, thankyou for your post. these new builds in debden are amazing value...and yes, I have seen some sweet two bed cottages on loughton, listed and with views of LDN.

again, many thanks. really useful info

do you commute into central? if so, is the commute a pain in the arse?  Its a toss up between epping-debden or actually doing a train commute..and im not sure I can be arsed with living out in Colchester/Bedford type distance away.


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Commuting couldn't be easier - in fact it must be the easiest and quickest Zone 6 to Zone 1 on the network.

From Loughton it is about 27 mins into Liverpool Street rising to 37 mins from Epping. Add on another 10 mins or so to get into the West End. 

Depends where you work of course but this proximity to the City when you have the forest and all the other amenities on your doorstep within half an hour of leaving work is one of the main reasons that people want to live in the area, especially if they have kids, hence it boosts the prices.

At peak time (say 8.00 - 8.30am cos most folks get to work by nine) you can obviously get a seat at Epping and Theydon, it gets busy by Debden and you'll be struggling to find a seat at Loughton. Up till 7.45 and after 8.30 you should have little trouble a seat at Loughton either.

As a comparison, my mate lives in Zone 2 (Wandsworth). He has to walk 10 mins to the bottom of East Hill, get a bus to Clapham Junction (10 mins + waiting time), get an overland to Victoria (15 mins+ waiting), then change tubes twice to get to his work in the City (say 20mins). Takes him probably about an hour and a load of arsing about changing transport and standing all the way to go from Zone 2 to Zone 1 whereas it took me when I lived in Loughton half the time with a seat virtually guaranteed. 

No brainer imho.

I know a lot of folks who live in Chelmsford and also on the C2C line into Essex etc and the trains into London seem to be a nightmare, more expensive than the tube and regularly full or late. 

The only problem I recall on the tube was when the central line derailed a few years back and didn't get back on track (no pun intended) for a few months. There was of course a rail replacement bus but most people either drove/got the bus to Chingford and got the train 10mins to the end of the Victoria Line at Walthamstow or went to Harlow and got the overground into Liverpool Street.

Hopefully that won't happen again in the foreseeable though!!


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

perfect, my hopes about the area and commute are not being dashed!!

(do you know what Abridge is like?)


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Abridge is a lovely little village to live in but a pain in the arse if you actually need anything.

I don't go there that much but from memory there are a couple of pubs, a gunsmiths and thats about it. If you want any shopping or even a newspaper you have to go to Theydon about a mile and a half away & as I mentioned in my other post Theydon isn't exactly a thriving metropolis in itself...


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

Lived in Epping for ages, moved away 3 years ago now.

Avoid Debden like the plague, nasty BNP land. Can't say I'm too keen on Epping either to be honest. 

Have you thought about South Woodford, it doesn't have that 'glitzy' black Range Rover feel of Loughton, the unwelcoming territorial nastiness of Debden or the backwardness of Epping. 

Epping's alright if you do what a lot of people do, just work in town and go home and shut your door. Have a walk round the town on Monday market day, and you may get more of a feeling for the place.


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

well im working on Monday 

thanks guys.  south woodford hadnt considered, will do a reccy on house prices.  is it still green ?


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

pboi said:


> well im working on Monday
> 
> thanks guys.  south woodford hadnt considered, will do a reccy on house prices.  is it still green ?



Well you're not far from the forest, it has a cinema, a Waitrose and a Sainsburys, plus the pubs and bars aren't bad. It has far more of a 'cosmopolitan' feel than Epping or Loughton. If I had to move back that way again, that's where I'd go. 

We live at the very North of Essex on the Suffolk/Cambs border and wouldn't want to live anywhere else now. Mrs.Griff commutes into Liverpool Street which takes about an hour but the fares are ridiculous.


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

yeh an hour is train country, if I was doing that I could get a sick house!


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Griff said:


> Lived in Epping for ages, moved away 3 years ago now.




Whereabouts in Epping did you live??

I agree that there are some nice places up near you / Saffron Walden way but at this point in my life I would rather go for a "cheap" half hour commute on the tube than arse about on a packed train for an hour+ and pay over £3,000p/a for the privilege.

Not sure I fully agree on South Woodford - have you been back recently? It's like Loughton now in terms of "black range rover" territory but without some of Loughton's benefits.

You pays your money and takes your choice I suppose.

Only way to do it properly is have a good look round any area you are thinking of moving to and make your own mind up. 

I think we can agree that Debden isn't the best though...


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

Mitre10 said:


> Whereabouts in Epping did you live??



Just round the corner to the station in Charles Street. 

Loved the house mind, but our miserable cunt of a neighbour really got on our nerves. When the BNP list came out, he was in it. Cunt.

Do you still get leaflets from the Epping Community Action Group through your door?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 17, 2009)

I've lived in South Woodford and spent many years in a relationship with a lass who lived on the Debden estate.  It really isn't that rough.  But it is a bit BNP.  Still, it's good value to be on the edge of Epping Forest and have a nice easy commute.  And the pubs Mitre mentioned are very nice.


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah Mitre, that Indian opposite the Railway Tavern in Theydon Bois was the best in the area for sure. Spent many an evening in that one.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mitre10 said:


> Abridge is a lovely little village to live in but a pain in the arse if you actually need anything.
> 
> I don't go there that much but from memory there are a couple of pubs, a gunsmiths and thats about it. If you want any shopping or even a newspaper you have to go to Theydon about a mile and a half away & as I mentioned in my other post Theydon isn't exactly a thriving metropolis in itself...



I've driven through Abridge loads of times, looks alright


----------



## pboi (Nov 17, 2009)

id have to drive from abridge, but still. looks alreet

thanks again guys. damn useful info


----------



## Mitre10 (Nov 17, 2009)

Griff said:


> Do you still get leaflets from the Epping Community Action Group through your door?




Haven't seen one yet, something to look forward too no doubt 

I live near the station too but on the other side of the line in Cedar Court - it takes me about a minute from my front door to the platform!


----------



## Griff (Nov 17, 2009)

Mitre10 said:


> Haven't seen one yet, something to look forward too no doubt
> 
> I live near the station too but on the other side of the line in Cedar Court - it takes me about a minute from my front door to the platform!



That's where Ian Anderson lives, the Epping Community Group man  

When we had the shop he tried roping us into standing for council with him, he seems a nice enough geezer as he organises the Swaines Green stuff, but it's when you look into his history a bit  and realise what stuff he's still printing and circulating, well we didn't want any part of that. 

The fact he was the fucking chairman of the National Front for years and there's shedloads about him on the net.


----------



## Fairy123 (Apr 30, 2015)

We are thinking of moving that way too (Debden, as cant afford prices of Loughton, different now!) would anyone comment on the area with more recent posts please? We are deciding between Debden - near the open spaces bits, or also Abridge, quiet village, but quite close to drive, get to the tube as well...? Wonder about the people who live there but this probably does not change a lot (previous posts in 2009?) thanks


----------



## Artaxerxes (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm in Theydon Bois and its lovely but its very quiet, and only got a tiny Tesco Express (and 4 out of 10(?) shops are beauty parlours which annoys me far more than it should) I'm guessing Abridge is similar.

Debden is a bit grey from what I've seen, not a lot there. Loughton is ok, its middle of the road sort of area I think, plenty of smallish shops and I'd say it was aspiring middle class in tone. Epping is a bit more upmarket but again fairly small sort of place (or so it seems anyway I don't spend much time there) 

Lots of Essex lads in all areas though so be warned about that.

Living near the forest is the dogs bollocks though and I spend a happy 10 minutes watching the rabbits at Theydon station in the morning which makes going and coming from work a pleasure.


----------



## Streathamite (May 1, 2015)

I work in Loughton. It's a quiet suburban commuter town, convenient for the tube, too many yobs. That's about it, in truth.


----------

